# Girly reads



## granfire (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't have the smart stuff out all the time...

Anyhow...a few of the more girly things I like to read.

Rita Mae Brown

She knows how to conjure a thick layered atmosphere putting you into the middle of Virginia.

I like her book 'Riding Shotgun' best. Somewhat the story of a woman in her own special midlife crisis. 

She also knows how to spin a good who dunnit, with her Sneaky pie series and the stories around 'Sister Jane' Arnold, the latter set in the backdrop of a Virginia Foxhunt.

Her main characters are female, but I should think everybody can enjoy them, they are honest and well done.

Nora Roberts
My guilty pleasure.
Aside from the obvious romp between the sheets she has some talent beyond that.
"Carolina moon' was a very good read though the romance part got very much in the way in my opinion. I have stirred clear of her 'JD Robb' series, mainly because all the titles are something of 'soandso _in Death_' a way to title books I have not found appealing since Enid Blython's works, many years ago.


----------

